# engine runs but no electricity



## Tonycabreeni (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello there

I have a Honda 350 petrol generator, its just out of warranty the engine runs but there is no electrical power coming through to power my drill. I have pressed the reset button but it still doesn't work, I would be very grateful if anyone offer me any advice please

thanks in advance Tony


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*Engine Runs But No Electricity*

You don't give much background, about when it was last used, age, etc. You mention it won't run your drill, maybe all it needs is reflashed. Go to UTube and ask about reflashing a generator - very simply and step one in resolving the problem. Keep us posted on what is happening. Hopefully some other will be coming on line and can give other more definitive advice. Ron


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Tonycabreeni said:


> Hello there
> 
> I have a Honda 350 petrol generator,


What the exact model? 

Are you in the USA or what location?

I can get you some troubleshooting for USA-Honda products....

Is this an ancient Honda EX350 like this? Is it 120V / 60 Hz, or European 220V?


----------



## MarioMcG (Oct 26, 2016)

Same problem here... Model: EU3000ISC2 in Canada


----------



## MarioMcG (Oct 26, 2016)

I looked up reflashing on youtube... pretty neat! I took the gamble and place a bid on a generator that doesn't produce electricity. If I win, hopefully this trick will work!


----------

